# Heritage Nibs???



## THarvey (Jul 6, 2013)

Where do I find Heritage Nibs?  

Thanks


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 6, 2013)

I think you mean HeritANCE nibs?  Exotic Blanks: Nibs & Accessories


----------



## THarvey (Jul 7, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> I think you mean HeritANCE nibs?  Exotic Blanks: Nibs & Accessories



That might be why I could find them.  Thanks.


----------

